# Golfing - Input



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I recently moved here. I enjoyed the driving range mostly, maybe actually playing once every few months. I usually went in the evenings after work as a stress reliever though multiple times a week. I live in the disovery gardens and am wanting to know localish places that have driving ranges. As well, info on courses that one might suggest as a once in a while options. I work around women and none of them golf. Any info is appreciated. 

I just found this site and there is lots of great info. Glad to have found it!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There is a woman's golf society thing at Arabian Ranches golf club, but I'm sure the rest of the courses would have something similiar


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The Jebel Ali golf resort has a driving range that's fairly inexpensive and more open to casual visitors than the other clubs seem to be, that's not too far from where you are either, 15 minute drive depending on traffic.

The course they have is only 9 holes but can be handy if you want to squeeze in a quick round before/after work, etc.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you guys! I appreciate it. My clubs are on their way but with the holiday season and shiping, I have no idea how long it will take for them to get here. I will go check out the place nearby tommorrow.


----------



## Man (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm also an avid Golfer and was wondering about the golf situation there. I'm moving to Dubai from Colorado, thats in the United States. I watched on tv some of the big tournament held there last week and the course looked pretty rough. A friend told me that most of the courses there are all sand courses with little or no grass or water. I'm used to playing in Vegas in 114 degree heat, but i'm not used to playing on all sand courses. Concerened


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The one thing you won`t have to worry about is the quality of the golf courses here as no expense has been spared in creating some of them. The Greg Norman Earth course on which the last weeks Dubai World Championships was held is a good example. The sand in the bunkers was imported from Carolina and is the same as that used in the bunkers at Augusta. If you like your golf then you will be spoilt for choice out here!!


----------



## tierento (Jan 12, 2010)

How strict are they with the Playing Standard rules ?

Standard of Play 
The Resort is available to players of the following standard: 
• Holder of an official handicap certificate (max 28 for men, 45 for ladies) 
• Holder of a current playing certificate or a very experienced non-handicap player 

I love the game, just not very good


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Lol I'm the same and have been wondering the same thing.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Lol I'm the same and have been wondering the same thing.


But Gavtek, you are from the home of golf! Surely every Scottish person is a single handicapper??


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

How much is golf for a round or membership?


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

tierento said:


> How strict are they with the Playing Standard rules ?
> 
> Standard of Play
> The Resort is available to players of the following standard:
> ...


They are usually not very strict. Especially when not very busy. You need to look smart and claim a high handicap (do not say that you do not have one).

On the course try to move on if there are players behind you. The course marshalls usually watch and will ask you to speed up. 

Jebel Ali course is really nice and suitable for new players.


----------



## Vmoses (Sep 14, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> The one thing you won`t have to worry about is the quality of the golf courses here as no expense has been spared in creating some of them. The Greg Norman Earth course on which the last weeks Dubai World Championships was held is a good example. The sand in the bunkers was imported from Carolina and is the same as that used in the bunkers at Augusta. If you like your golf then you will be spoilt for choice out here!!


Yep agree. The vast majority of the golf courses are the regular green ones not the sand ones - I think there is only of those. The green fees are quite a bit more expensive than the States though. The claim is that all the water used to irrigate the courses has to be desalinated etc. But I think, as with everything that caters to western expats, the prices are jacked up because people will pay.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Can you wear capris at the golf courses here? Is there a specific dress code like kakis and a polo? Back home, ever course was different and just want to check. My clubs have finally gotten here, its just a matter of getting them now and hopefully going to go this week.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Can you wear capris at the golf courses here? Is there a specific dress code like kakis and a polo? Back home, ever course was different and just want to check. My clubs have finally gotten here, its just a matter of getting them now and hopefully going to go this week.


Capris shouldn't be a problem. I've seen other women wearing them. Just do a drive by to check out Emirates GC. Some guys wear t shirts and jeans, but the flip flops for footwear is typically frowned upon.


----------

